# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Being shot or stabbed

## Animegal

Ever since i was young i have always had dreams about being stabbed or shot. I dont know why but i occasionally have dreams about being in a hostage situation aswell or fighting a stranger in my house and getting shot or stabbed.

Usually in my dreams im with a friend and i end up taking a bullet for them  :Uhm:  Its really stange, i never die strangly enough

----------


## Octavii

aparantly you can't die in dreams, hehe like the guy in the film '1408'  ::lol:: 

my mate always has dreams like that, really sadistic sometimes too as she can sometimes be the one doing the shooting or stabbing  ::?: 

i looked it up for you

_'most often a dream of death symbolizes the death of your old self, an old habit or old way of thinking'_

i couldn't find anything on being shot or stabbed though, sorry. if you feel trapped in these hostage situations then this can mean feeling trapped and needing more space in general life. being chased can mean running away from something you don't want to face up to - in which case you should try {in you dream} to face whats chasing you.

thats all i could find - hope it helped

----------


## Gwydion

> Ever since i was young i have always had dreams about being stabbed or shot. I dont know why but i occasionally have dreams about being in a hostage situation aswell or fighting a stranger in my house and getting shot or stabbed.
> 
> Usually in my dreams im with a friend and i end up taking a bullet for them  Its really stange, i never die strangly enough



Have never been shot in a dream, but have been stabbed quite a few times! Usually involves a gang of youths trying to mug me.

I think its a sign that deep down, I'm probably a little concerned that this could happen in waking life one day....not exactly an uncommon occurrence in these parts  :Sad: 

So in your dreams,what does it feel like when you get shot?

----------


## Animegal

Thanks Octavii...it does help, alot ^_^ I am trying to change myself 

And Gwydion, it feels bad, cant explain the pain but it hurts XD lol
Im never the one doing the shooting -_-' Only in one dream though. I wonder what it mean to shoot someone in the dream o_o

----------

